
Ask HN: Motherhood-friendly remote hardware/electrical engineering roles? - dhruvkar
Posting this for my wife. HN would love your help on this!
--------------------------<p>I am a mother to a 5 month old daughter and I&#x27;m currently employed at FAANG as a hardware engineer. I&#x27;ve worked in medical devices and consumer electronics industries over the last 7 years. Primarily worked as a system integrator with focus on RF design and written a little firmware.<p>I&#x27;ve been working remotely since after my maternity leave. I&#x27;ve hired a nanny and see my daughter at feed times throughout the day, which is great. Going back to commuting to an office where I won&#x27;t see my daughter until the end of day is not ideal. However, my senior managers are not comfortable with a remote arrangement in the long run.<p>I&#x27;d like to keep working in this field I love and also have the flexibility to be with my daughter.<p>Is there such a thing? Are there any companies that hire remote hardware engineers?
======
SemiTom
Hi there, I'm seeing more and more remote roles that our posted on our
semiconductor publication site for engineers due to the talent shortage. If
you dig into some of the roles, it indicates flexible locations.
[https://semiengineering.com/jobs/](https://semiengineering.com/jobs/) . Best
of luck

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks! This is a useful resource!

------
znpy
Hi, I don't have advices but I'm upvoting to give visibility.

I think there should be a more welcoming attitude to both remote working and
motherhood/fatherhood at faang-level company.

I'm writing this in hope that other people do the same (as in upvoting) and
maybe we can make a little difference.

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks znpy! I couldn't agree more!

Companies that have the financial wherewithal to provide a more welcoming
workplace should be leading the charge in this domain. FAANG definitely falls
in this category and they have an opportunity here to make a difference.

------
dhruvkar
Adding this to the thread for future readers:

[https://remotewoman.com/](https://remotewoman.com/)

